# Gpuz 2.7.0: "read unknowm", RX580



## cristian8181 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi.

I do not know why it does not show the information.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 24, 2018)

Do you get same result with earlier version?
(Test by downloading earlier version please )


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Do you get same result with earlier version?
> (Test by downloading earlier version please )



My guess would be the card not the software. Seems like Everybody  and their mothers are flashing everything they can get their hands on.

Wizzard really rolls out a whole bunch of updates for that program. I don't use it very often, but it seems like every damn time I open it there's an update.  I get so aggravated with it ,I wish there was a way to stop it from updating


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 24, 2018)

My next question for the OP was to request some background info

like

Is the Card Still Stock and has he played around with bios setting  / reflashed Bios for an attempt to improve mining hash rates ect

Some info from *Mining BIOS repository* Thread


Dasal666 said:


> I have a Rx 570 XFX RS xxx 4GB Hynix only... the card won't show all info on gpu-z





cdawall said:


> You need to run the atikpatcher. It is linked on the first page and well known as a required step.



Just in case OP just reads and does not reply


----------



## cristian8181 (Jan 24, 2018)

Same problem with 2.6.0. and the clock stock. Is all new and i don´t touch anything.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Is the Card Still Stock



I knew it the second i saw those blank fields in gpuZ.....like a terrible joke people keep telling


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2018)

If the card has never been bios modded what does device manager show for the card. Could just be a bad install that needs DDU and a reinstall.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 24, 2018)

cristian8181 said:


> Same problem with 2.6.0. and the clock stock. Is all new and i don´t touch anything.





cdawall said:


> Could just be a bad install that needs DDU and a reinstall.



If a Clean Sweep of the Drivers and a fresh reinstall after checking the Card is seated properly fails to solve the problem then

I Presume your being honest  >>>>> So i would Recomend you contact your supplier/OEM and request a RMA / Replacment


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 25, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> ,I wish there was a way to stop it from updating



Sorry, it is, sort of, off topic; however, this is how you can stop it from auto updating.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2018)

Go to the validation tab, submit a validation (no need to enter anything), and post the validation ID here, so I can look at the logs.

This looks like it can't talk to the AMD driver to get clock frequencies.

Does 3D gaming work on the card?


----------



## cristian8181 (Jan 26, 2018)

Windows 10 was updated to fall creator and the problem was solved.
Now I have to solve the pci @ x16 1.1. Meh

Validation: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/5kazc


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 26, 2018)

cristian8181 said:


> Now I have to solve the pci @ x16 1.1. Meh




Use the render test to see if it is working as it should.​


----------

